# South Korea (plant identification?)



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I found this plant in a local stream near Ulsan. It has serrated leaves and it flowers underwater. I did not see it growing emersed on the banks. Any ideas what it is?

Plant









Flower


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think this plant might be Potamogeton crispus. An invasive species to North America. Not sure though, can someone confirm or deny this?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It looks to me like Potamogeton crispus as well. This sp. is also common in Germany. But I don't know if there are other similar species in S. Korea.


----------

